# Horsiest Bedroom ~Contest!!~



## ItzKayley

Will enter later, need to clean my room. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee

i'll enter  you didnt say how many pictures we are limited to so ill try not to go over bored 

This is my cody  he's a 7 year old breed stalk paint. i bought him just under 6 months ago. if a show name screams at you let me know lol im showing in western games next summer and im at a loss for a name so far. no rush tho lol







































































and one of my favorite ones of me and him










ok so maybe i went a LITTLE overbored lol i just like to look at him  i can narrow it down if u want


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

uhhh. thats a horse, not a bedroom. smdh READ PEOPLE


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Still need one more judge, so far RockandRide and I are judging 

AngieLee-that's a beautiful horse, but this contest is of how horsey your bedroom is...


----------



## AngieLee

oh **** well that teaches me not to go on forums when im half asleep. aha sorry guys. on that note i wont be entering becase my rooms a mess and a ginormous empty farret cage is taking up most of it until i can clean it and sell it. kinda an eye sore


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha that's okay


----------



## netty83

I'm subbing as i am about to move home and would really like my new bedroom to have all things western. Maybe i can pinch a few ideas from this thread


----------



## Delfina

I suppose I should go finish my kiddo's bedroom. We bought a new house a couple months ago and they want a horse-themed room. I've started on it but need to get motivated and finish sewing their quilts and pillows and hang all their pictures up. Right now it looks like a hospital room.... two twin beds, couple nightstands and completely bare walls.


----------



## Gallop On

Well, at the moment its a mess but lemme pick it up and Ill post pictures  Even my closet is horsey


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yay, can't wait to get started


----------



## Jessabel

Do fairy horses count? 





































That's all the horse stuff I've got. xD


----------



## Cheyennes mom

whoa!!! Beautiful room!!!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

I guess I'll go clean my room and take soom pictures too!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Okay well here it is. Sorry for the bad quality but my camera died so I had to use my laptop 

Bed:









top of clothing drawers:









My Desk(You can't really see it but in the dark corner theres a statue of 3 horses running after eachother):









By the window:









Poster, Zebra head, picture of me and sugar:









My zebra again(not really a horse but from the same family!):









Some postcards I hung up:









Blanket covering my ugly chair:









There ya go!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sweet!! Thanks for entering! That's a pretty horsey room!!


----------



## Amber and Mac

): Wish I had my room finished for this! 
Good luck to everybody though


----------



## poundinghooves

Ugh. I have to come to the library because my laptops down so I can't enter unless by some miracle I get computer access at my house before the contest is over which isn't likely.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^aww  I'll make a new contest another time how about and then you guys could enter maybe 

Hopefully we'll get more enteries, I might need to change the ending date to October sometime so that we'll get more people in it.


----------



## Spotted Image

I will have to clean my room better then get photos.


----------



## VanillaBean

wish I had some pics of my old room, all of the walls were covered in posters. Floor to ceiling!


----------



## AngieLee

if i ever get the farret cage and dog crate out of my room i'll enter but being as the cage has been there all summer and i keep forgetting to clean it....
you'd think knowing im going to get SOME money from selling it would be enough to get my butt moveing on it


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So we didn't get enough enteries in September (thanks a lot to those who DID enter), we only got 2, so the contest will have to keep going and it will now end November 30th if we get enough enteries! Keep sending in those horsey rooms!


----------



## Gallop On

I promise I will get some photos up soon!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha awesome can't wait


----------



## poundinghooves

Yay! I should be able to enter now!!  Of course, I'm still working on my room but it is SUPER horsey as is !


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Reading some of these replies, maybe you should hold a Messiest Bedroom contest! :lol:


----------



## Gallop On

^^ Haha, good idea  Okay, so when I woke up this morning I didnt make my bed (figures) so please ignore the unmade bed and the messy, messy, closet. Oh, and the pug sitting on my bed  It pretty much looks like world war 3 went off in my room... Ima work on that today. Anyhow, here are some pictures. (IGNORE THE MESS!)

About half of my bedroom









My closet









Above my door









Picture beside my closet door









On my book shelf


















On my computer desk









My bulletin board









On my chest









Please ignore the mess of my room


----------



## Gallop On

Oh, and musnt forget the books one more picture on my wall  (Im an avid reader )



















And one more of my desk









^^^ On my computer screen Im looking at the photos I just uploaded...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

^^^ If that's world war three, the earth exploded in mine :lol: 

Nice rooms everyone! I will have to try get some of mine...


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Oh I wish I was at home right now! I'm at uni so I've had to leave all my horsey stuff at home, but I'll post pics end of October when I get back 

So long as my parents haven't put my rocking horse in the loft. (Yes, I am 18 and I still have my rocking horse in my bedroom). Had it since I was 3 and it takes up all my space but I don't have the heart to move him! My parents want him gone, so he'll probably have been moved while I'm at uni D:


----------



## Endurance Chica

Ok, here goes. Sorry bout the bad quality... My dinosaur phone is not amazing when it comes to pics.
My gramma was an artist so I have a ton of paintings! Its a good thing I have a lot of wall space! Not to mention my breyer collection and ancient stuffed animals I refuse to get rid of. And yes.. I am 19 years old with a breyer collection


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^yaay another entry!! That's a pretty horsey room! Thanks for [email protected]!


----------



## csimkunas6

Gallop On said:


> ^^ Haha, good idea  Okay, so when I woke up this morning I didnt make my bed (figures) so please ignore the unmade bed and the messy, messy, closet. Oh, and the pug sitting on my bed ] It pretty much looks like world war 3 went off in my room... Ima work on that today. Anyhow, here are some pictures. (IGNORE THE MESS!)
> 
> Please ignore the mess of my room


****!!!! Where exactly is the mess? LOL.....if thats a messy room, than mine is demolished, and who knows what else has happened to it! LOL


So wish that I lived in my old house for this  Bummer!


----------



## sommsama09

will upload my room when i get home


----------



## Gallop On

csimkunas6 said:


> ****!!!! Where exactly is the mess? LOL.....if thats a messy room, than mine is demolished, and who knows what else has happened to it! LOL
> 
> 
> So wish that I lived in my old house for this  Bummer!


Lol, my room is "Ewe"... Exactly at this moment their are clothes sitting on my bed, from out of the dryer, no joke, one week ago... I never folded them... And have been sleeping with them on my bed every night... if thats not messy, than I dont know what is


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^lol mine's just as bad as you make yours sound


----------



## sommsama09

Here's my bedroom  haha! Been horse mad ever since i can remeber


----------



## Gallop On

sommsama09 said:


> Here's my bedroom  haha! Been horse mad ever since i can remeber


Wow... I don't think I've ever seen so much horse stuff... wow is all I can say


----------



## sommsama09

Gallop On said:


> Wow... I don't think I've ever seen so much horse stuff... wow is all I can say


 Haha yes i worked quite harfd trying to find spots for everything


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Whoa!! ookay...never seen a room that horsey before!!...yet...lol


----------



## sommsama09

Cheyennes mom said:


> Whoa!! ookay...never seen a room that horsey before!!...yet...lol


 Haha when i had HALF finished it my mum was like :shock: and came in and took all the pics XD


----------



## sommsama09

These pics are by me - mum took others when it wasnt as... erm.. horseified?


----------



## SarahAnn

You guys are all so funny with your horsey rooms! I wish my husband would let me decorate my entire house like these rooms... he says for every horse room i get, he gets to make a football room. THATS a deal breaker. So i guess we have to stick to "grown up" decorations. Boring. :-/


----------



## Gallop On

SarahAnn said:


> You guys are all so funny with your horsey rooms! I wish my husband would let me decorate my entire house like these rooms... he says for every horse room i get, he gets to make a football room. THATS a deal breaker. So i guess we have to stick to "grown up" decorations. Boring. :-/


LOL,  Horse decorations are much better than football decorations :lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Well we have a few now, it ends on Christmas just so that if anyone else has pictures, load them! Last call!


----------



## Sphi

Hahaha... omg. That last room should win. xD


----------



## Gallop On

Sphi said:


> Hahaha... omg. That last room should win. xD


Lol, I know right! That is seriously the horsiest bedroom I have _ever_ seen :lol: Its hilarious  I didnt even know stores sold so many horsey things O.O


----------



## Standardbred

This is my horsey bedroom. The long things hanging down in the front of the picture are actually ribbons I won. My camera couldn't fit in the whole room so the picture is of the end of the bed and chest of drawers etc. 







​


----------



## Skyseternalangel

sommsama09 said:


>


I used to have that lamp! You keep your horse's tack in your room?


----------



## BornToRun

I'm afraid my room is too much of a mess to be shown to the public eye. It's just best for everyone :S


----------



## Standardbred

When I had that saddle there, I did not own a horse and I kept it in me room as a decoration! Strange huh?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Standardbred said:


> When I had that saddle there, I did not own a horse and I kept it in me room as a decoration! Strange huh?


No haha I think it would be more strange if you used it on a regular basis and left it in your room  What fun though!


----------



## Sphi

This thread inspired me to horseify my room.


----------



## sommsama09

Hahah and yes skyseternalangel


----------



## waresbear

I was thinking for sure someone would've post a picture of a boxstall with a bed in it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I just moved.. but my room isn't too horsey. I have a nice collection of horse statues though.. maybe snap a few shots.


----------



## Gallop On

Hehe, like... 3 days ago I moved all my tack into my room... Just because I didnt like the tack shed, it leaked, and... I like it all in my room


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean and I are judging now


----------



## Cheyennes mom

We have results!!

First place goes to: sommsama09
Second Place: EduranceChica
Third Place: Standardbred

Thanks everybody for entering, you guys have some awesome rooms!!


----------



## sommsama09

Haha yay i won xD Thanks guys 

Edit: I just put a saddle in there aswell XD


----------



## Standardbred

Thanks so much! This is the first time I have placed in a comp since I joined the horse forum!


----------



## Moei

sommsama09 said:


> Haha yes i worked quite harfd trying to find spots for everything


If I could I would steal your room but I'm pretty sure that's not possible!! LOL


----------



## sommsama09

Moei said:


> If I could I would steal your room but I'm pretty sure that's not possible!! LOL


Haha Im re horsifuying it more than i already had it (had arage sale and house inspection so everything came down 0- and is now going back up!  )


Ill take pics when is done ...again lol


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

Endurance Chica said:


> Ok, here goes. Sorry bout the bad quality... My dinosaur phone is not amazing when it comes to pics.
> My gramma was an artist so I have a ton of paintings! Its a good thing I have a lot of wall space! Not to mention my breyer collection and ancient stuffed animals I refuse to get rid of. And yes.. I am 19 years old with a breyer collection


BREYERSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

sommsama09 said:


> Here's my bedroom  haha! Been horse mad ever since i can remeber


more breyers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Aww... JUST found this contest now 
Gunna post pics of my room anyways lol... but its messy


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Sorry my rooms messy... I have WAYY too much stuff. And sorry about the lighting too, there's no ceiling light so I have to improvise


----------



## Nokotaheaven




----------



## nikyplushbreyer

AngieLee said:


> i'll enter  you didnt say how many pictures we are limited to so ill try not to go over bored
> 
> This is my cody  he's a 7 year old breed stalk paint. i bought him just under 6 months ago. if a show name screams at you let me know lol im showing in western games next summer and im at a loss for a name so far. no rush tho lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my favorite ones of me and him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so maybe i went a LITTLE overbored lol i just like to look at him  i can narrow it down if u want


is your horses name Grechen


----------



## Luce73

sommsama09 said:


> Here's my bedroom  haha! Been horse mad ever since i can remeber


Wow that actually looks like what my room looked like when I was younger! Living with a not-so-horse-crazy girlfriend now though... dont think she'd let me do this to our bedroom hahaha!


----------



## LyraFreedom

This room kind of scares me...


----------



## LyraFreedom

*My room*








This is my room... The other person won like crazy!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

I like it ^.^


----------



## LyraFreedom

Thank you!


----------

